# Tramp Fest KCMO



## Sc0ut (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody know anything about this? A UP worker at a gas station here said it is supposed to be soon..... Just got here and I need something to do


----------



## Kelly Duncan (Jul 14, 2012)

idk about tramp fest but im down in the wesport plaza area bored as fuck hanging with the homebums in the volker/thesis park. and around the big horse fountainaccross from the tennis courts, we shound kick it or sumthing man


----------



## dprogram (Jul 14, 2012)

KCMO is awesome I wanna go back!


----------



## D Gamble (Jul 19, 2012)

Wrong state, wrong month.....


----------



## CXR1037 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I know all about it. If drunk oogles show up I want no part of it. 

CXR - I hate drunk train riders


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 20, 2012)

I dislike obnoxious drunk behavior, but I dislike hipster "train rider" wanna be's even more. Like some that show up at gatherings at, uh, crack coot, or was it lack loot, no, mack snoot, ah jeez can't remeber what's it's called. Oh yeah, Rack Boot! Nack Fute!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 20, 2012)

MURT said:


> I dislike obnoxious drunk behavior, but I dislike hipster "train rider" wanna be's even more. Like some that show up at gatherings at, uh, crack coot, or was it lack loot, no, mack snoot, ah jeez can't remeber what's it's called. Oh yeah, Rack Boot! Nack Fute!


 






carharts and black rags ARE all the rage these days


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 24, 2012)

Shit, someone pm me details. I went in Denver a couple years ago and it was fucking sweet, I'd love to do tramp fest again.


----------

